# Help with research



## depfm66 (May 28, 2010)

I am doing a thesis paper on the evolution of the building codes. Does anyone know good websites to find articles? I would appreciate the help. Thanks.


----------



## mtlogcabin (May 28, 2010)

This deals with the evolution of performanced based codes

http://fire.nist.gov/bfrlpubs/fire98/PDF/f98125.pdf


----------



## pete_t (May 28, 2010)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Code_of_Hammurabi


----------



## cda (May 28, 2010)

Not online, but you can request info and they will send it to you, also, they may have some research papers on this subject also.

http://www.lrc.fema.gov/

http://www.strategicstandards.com/files/InternationalBuildingCode.pdf


----------

